# Tender Warrior by Stu Weber



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 6, 2010)

Have any of you read the book, Tender Warrior by Stu Weber? What have been your thoughts or critiques, especially theological issues? Looking for comments particularly for any men who have read this. 

Also, any books that might be more self-consciously Reformed but still pursuing the same purpose as this book?


----------



## CNJ (Jan 6, 2010)

What is the purpose of Weber's book? 

Randy Alcorn in If God Is Good is basically on the side of the Reformed. Great book. I believe Randy Alcorn is in Weber's church if Weber is still pastoring in Gresham, Oregon.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 6, 2010)

CNJ said:


> What is the purpose of Weber's book?
> 
> Randy Alcorn in If God Is Good is basically on the side of the Reformed. Great book. I believe Randy Alcorn is in Weber's church if Weber is still pastoring in Gresham, Oregon.


 
It's a book basically focusing on teaching men what it means to be a godly man. It's been out for a while and now being reprinted. I'm not not aware of his theological bent and how much that would affect what he says, but it apparently is popular in some evangelical circles.


----------

